# Background advice



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Hi all. I want to black out thee back of my tanks which are all currently just clear glass, I want to see how it looks as I here it will look much better. I'm torn on what approach to do this with and need help. 
I've heard people say use black paint....I kind of like this idea but worry about removing it in time if I change my mind and I have no idea on which paint to use, also I have heard people say it's a nightmare to get even colour.

I don't really like the aquarium film as sticky tape just doesn't do it for me.

Or do I use window tinting with a static cling? I'm a bit lost with it really. Does anyone know which is best, and which is cheapest. Or does anyone know an easy home hack to make my backgrounds Blacked out.

Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can try black poster board in black or blue if you want to test some colors.

I used latex wall paint in matte black to paint most of my tanks but did it prior to setting them up. I used a paint roller and a brush and it took a couple coats to get the look I wanted. It's also easy to remove with a razor blade if you have a glass aquarium.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

I used window film that I bought on Amazon. Not expensive, for less than 30$ I could have done 2 or 3 x 75 gallons.

You just cut the film to desired size, peal it, spray water on it, spray water on the tank glass and apply it. Then you just use a plastic tool to press on the window film and remove excess water. Really simple, I'm usually very bad at installing backgrounds and I was done in 15-20 minutes (I took my time not to ruin it, lol).

It's non-adhesive so you can easily remove it if need be.

https://www.amazon.ca/-/fr/gp/product/B ... n_CA&psc=1


----------



## Stu W2 (Nov 17, 2020)

I've used Tremclad black rust preventive paint and applied it with a 4 inch wide foam roller. Two coats and it's done. Easy to peel it off with a razor blade.

Regards,
Stu


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

As mentioned by Deeda and Stu W2 above, I am a painted back aquarium kind of person as well! And, if you are possibly unsure of 'The Look', you could always do what Deeda suggested and try it out with some craft paper first. In this case, I would strongly recommend that you do this 'try out' sort of thing with the craft paper, on an existing/running aquarium if you have one. You can see if you like it, and change the colors with different craft paper. Because well sometimes, the 'basic black look' just isn't everyone's kinda thing, y'know? As an example of that, one of the coolest backgrounds I can remember seeing was done by a guy with some spray paint. A very dark red color on the bottom was shaded gradually to almost yellow at the top. It was amazing looking!  
-
So, if you do decide to paint the back? Do it when the tank is complete empty! It will be easy that way, and is kind of a fun project actually. Just turn the tank over on it's side, tape up the sides and plastic top - then have at it. Because doing that kind of work with a full/running tank? Oh well now... that is really NOT much fun at all.


----------



## nathanieltyler90 (Mar 16, 2021)

Paint would be best I guess, it's long lasting and cheap. I used matte ocean blue with a foam roller and a brush to add some effects


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have used paint and also cororplast sheets. Easily attached with a few pieces of tuck tape. I personally prefer the light blue but It's available in many colours.


----------



## AZOOOK (May 20, 2021)

Silly question......but I'm guessing you can't use one of those magnet glass cleaners if you decide to paint the back of your tank. My tank is quite high on a stand quite deep......I'm not sure how I would scrub the tank from the inside. Any advice?


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Pretty easy answer I guess - at least for me. I don't scrub the algae off of the back aquarium wall of my aquariums. 
Nope. 
In fact, in aquariums with textured/3D, interior backgrounds, the algae growing on those surfaces help to give it a more natural appearance. And, a lot of time the fish kept in the tank including pleco catfish and esp. Mbuna Cichlids, will graze that algae down everywhere (including the aquarium back wall) pretty relentlessly. :thumb:


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Probably depends on the paint. The tank I'm currently cycling as my sump came with a blue painted back and sides I'm not fond of. Once, I started at it with a razor blade and after managing to clear about 1 or 2 square inches in about 10 minutes of scraping I decided I didn't mind the background anymore and left the rest. No doubt that paint would survive a magnetic scraper being run across it for quite a while.

In my main tank the background is black and thinner and can come off easily with a razor blade. But, in the past I didn't typically bother cleaning it off, and seeing how my tank is 6' long and up tight against a wall, when I did wipe it down I did from the inside anyways. Have you considered a stool or step ladder to be able to reach from the inside?


----------



## AZOOOK (May 20, 2021)

Thanks for the advice guys! I think I'm going to have a crack and paint it this weekend.
I don't mind algae growth and my 3 plecos do a pretty good job controlling it but the glass can still get a little dirty from time to time.
Yeah I have a 6 foot tank up against a wall as well so will have to drag out the step ladder when I need it.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

My Advice? Don't do it man! Give that step ladder a vacay, yo'. And definitely, let those Plecos graze that algae on the back glass.
I mean c'mon.... it's the freaking, BACK GLASS. It comes complete with a wall, paint, stick-on backdrop or, whatever.... seriously! No one is gonna care if your back glass looks a little 'fuzzy'.
I say, 
- Keep your front and side glass clean and sparkly. 
- Your back glass nice and fuzzy.
-
And everyone in the tank, WILL be happy!


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

Auballagh said:


> My Advice? Don't do it man! Give that step ladder a vacay, yo'. And definitely, let those Plecos graze that algae on the back glass.
> I mean c'mon.... it's the freaking, BACK GLASS. It comes complete with a wall, paint, stick-on backdrop or, whatever.... seriously! No one is gonna care if your back glass looks a little 'fuzzy'.
> I say,
> - Keep your front and side glass clean and sparkly.
> ...


If you go this route (and I have) pretty soon, you'll forget that you didn't even put a background on!


----------



## imgabriel.lk (9 mo ago)

Chrislisk said:


> Hi all. I want to black out thee back of my tanks which are all currently just clear glass, I want to see how it looks as I here it will look much better. I'm torn on what approach to do this with and need help.
> I've heard people say use black paint....I kind of like this idea but worry about removing it in time if I change my mind and I have no idea on which paint to use, also I have heard people say it's a nightmare to get even colour.
> 
> I don't really like the aquarium film as sticky tape just doesn't do it for me.
> ...


I prefer the look of a black background, but I've also used blue. I simply use acrylic paint from the dollar store and a sponge roller from the same store. It's inexpensive, easy to apply, and can be easily removed with a blade if you change your mind later. It's also durable enough that you won't easily scratch it off.


----------

